# Question About The Royal Canadian Dragoons Cap Badge



## XHighlander (29 Apr 2005)

i have just picked up a set of the black cap badge and collars for the RCD's and was just wondering if they used black brass shoulder titles as well or did they just use the standard brass

any help would be appreciated


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (29 Apr 2005)

All ranks wear brass collar dogs and shoulder titles on their CF uniforms.  The black Springbok capbadge that you have is worn by officers and the RSM.  

Cheers,

2B


----------

